# Makes me want to cry...



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I was on youtube today looking at videos of hedgehogs. I came across SOOO many videos of hedgehogs that aren't being given the proper care. The problem i came across the most often is people using the wrong kind of wheel and even wheels that are way to small! Watching these videos made me so sad! I think everyone should go on youtube once in a while to give advice to owners who aren't giving there hedgie proper care. I really think we could make a difference!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That upsets me, too. And they obviously have access to the internet, and therefore the information they need. I think that makes me angry more than sad.

You know what does make me cry? Watching videos of the little sweethearts with Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome. I turn into a waterwell every time I see one. I just want to scoop them up and cure them with my undying love.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

ProjectParanoia said:


> That upsets me, too. And they obviously have access to the internet, and therefore the information they need. I think that makes me angry more than sad.
> 
> You know what does make me cry? Watching videos of the little sweethearts with Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome. I turn into a waterwell every time I see one. I just want to scoop them up and cure them with my undying love.


This! To all of it. It definitely makes me more angry than sad because like you said, the information is right there. There's no excuse for not knowing.

I had a hedgie with what we believe was WHS (never had a necropsy done to know for sure) and it was absolutely heartbreaking. When I see WHS hedgies it makes me cry every time.

I hate to be the one who's always correcting people, but when I see hedgies in trouble I can't help myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

There is that one person on youtube who posted so many different hedgehogs with WHS confirmed through Necropsy and what made me mad was it'd say their parents and grandparents had the illness which means they were breeding them knowing that. I mean being its genetic IDK if there's anything they can learn from cutting open dead WHS hedgehogs so it just really gets under my skin when they state the lineage is known to have WHS and its like then why are they allowed to breed?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> when they state the lineage is known to have WHS and its like then why are they allowed to breed?


that is the difference between people who actually care and those who are "greeders"


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TWCOGAR said:


> There is that one person on youtube who posted so many different hedgehogs with WHS confirmed through Necropsy and what made me mad was it'd say their parents and grandparents had the illness which means they were breeding them knowing that. I mean being its genetic IDK if there's anything they can learn from cutting open dead WHS hedgehogs so it just really gets under my skin when they state the lineage is known to have WHS and its like then why are they allowed to breed?


I suspect you are talking about HedgePigLove? If so, she is a rescue and takes many suspected WHS hogs to care for until the end and then necropsy. Yes, some are from breeders, some from random owners. Yes in many cases they know the lineage carries WHS and they are no longer breeding those lines but once a line is discovered to carry it, there are already many many babies that have been born to that line, every one with the potential to develop WHS. It's those babies that HedgePigLove is caring for. She is a wonderful woman with a heartbreaking task caring for not only the WHS hogs but neglected, injured and other hedgehogs that nobody wants.


----------

